# Barking



## lbug13 (Apr 30, 2008)

My little one is 9 months old now and we travel alot ! He is wonderful about going away. The problem is when he is at the campground and he walks on a leash he'll pass dogs and he doesn't bark, but as soon as those dogs walk past him ( clear on the other side of the road) while he is outside tied up, he Barks and Barks like he wants to kill them !!! I tell him " No Bark" I pull on his collar tell him NO. Just isn't working. Any help Please.....


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I found an easy way to nip this in the bud was to immediately bring my dog into the tent or RV. 

In other words, you want to bark? You don't get to be outside. (and I'd sit in there with them to ensure they didn't bark from in there).

Most of our dogs LOVE to be outside. So the correction was something that meant something to them -- denying them of something they really like.

Pretty quick, my dogs learned that it was far easier to be quiet than to lose their outside privileges. And it was more pleasant for me than reprimanding them. I just stood by them as soon as I saw a dog start to approach (which means I have to be aware of what's going on beyond my campground) and if they started to utter a single peep, I took their collar and in we went. 

After a while, they learn to chill regardless of who walks by.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

When Anton is outside and wants to bark badly he barks and immediately heads to the door to the house. He knows that barking brings him inside, he doesn't want to be inside but he still barks and accepts the concequences.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

dont feel too bad, when we go camping tyson barks and barks also. not so much as he did the first time but he's learning. the very last time we went camping last october there was a guy with 2 labs about a 100-150 feet away from our camp site and those dogs barked at everyone and everything that went by. so that made me feel a little better considering these were adult dogs and not a juvenile that is still learning.


----------

